# To Euthanize or not?! Help



## fivepennies (Aug 31, 2012)

I found an injured pigeon 3 days ago and have been trying to get some medical help for it but no luck...the only help I have been offered is too euthanize. He is bright and walks around fine but his wing drags and he keeps getting out of his splint....I am not experienced in this and do not want to stress him or cause more damage. 

Now this is the problem he will not be able to function normally if healed by itself and I can not find any vets willing to work on him only to examine and see if it is worth him living and I fear it has been broken too long. Closest rehab is 5 hours away and they do not get up where we are. I would keep him but I fear that the dragging wing will constantly be injured in semi-normal life.

So here I am wanting to help him and now I will have a vet bill just for him to be looked at and then euthanized


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you post a picture?
Pigeon do adapt to being captive and can have a happy life. I don't know how much the wing drags, which is why a picture will help but you may be able to trim the feathers do the bird isn't disabled by the wing. Where in Canada are you located?


----------



## fivepennies (Aug 31, 2012)

Charis said:


> Can you post a picture?
> Pigeon do adapt to being captive and can have a happy life. I don't know how much the wing drags, which is why a picture will help but you may be able to trim the feathers do the bird isn't disabled by the wing. Where in Canada are you located?


I live in Fort McMurray Alberta...his wing drags a fair bit. Everyone I talk to say that even if he is rehabbed that is quality of life will be nil...they are making me feel guilty for trying.

trying to upload pic


----------



## fivepennies (Aug 31, 2012)

Here is the picture of him and the wing is pretty far down


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

He can live a normal life with the way the wing is. There are many members here who have in thier care pigeons with broken wing, including myself. My pigeon has same problem..i just trimmed the long feathers and he manages to jump, and climb places with cutom settings for his disability. He even has a mate. The mate is able to fly. Therefore he has a normal life.
Pigeons make great pets. 
Is he eating on its own? Is he healthy otherwise? If yes, i do not see why to end up his life.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes just trim the long feathers. Feel where the wing connects to the body...is it swollen? Can you feel a broken bone?
Again...where in Canada are you located in case we have a contact for you?


----------



## fivepennies (Aug 31, 2012)

Dima said:


> He can live a normal life with the way the wing is. There are many members here who have in thier care pigeons with broken wing, including myself. My pigeon has same problem..i just trimmed the long feathers and he manages to jump, and climb places with cutom settings for his disability. He even has a mate. The mate is able to fly. Therefore he has a normal life.
> Pigeons make great pets.
> Is he eating on its own? Is he healthy otherwise? If yes, i do not see why to end up his life.


He has a great appetite...improving more and more everyday, he was underweight but he is getting better. He just doesn't like me touching him, but I can sit and watch  Should I take him to the vet to see if they will bandage his wing until completely healed? They won't make me Euthanize him will they?
What do I need to do for set up and interaction so that he is happy and stays healthy in his new environment. I have cats and dogs so extra care is needed for him


----------



## fivepennies (Aug 31, 2012)

Charis said:


> Yes just trim the long feathers. Feel where the wing connects to the body...is it swollen? Can you feel a broken bone?
> Again...where in Canada are you located in case we have a contact for you?


I live in Fort McMurray Alberta. He can move that part of his wing by his body no problem but the lower part of his wing he doesn't have much control. I will check though.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh dear...you are out in the boonies. I know of no one near by. I'm very sorry. You will need to do as best you can.
I still maintain the injury doesn't warrant euthanasia.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you tried this place to get the wing wrapped?

http://www.wbsah.com


----------



## fivepennies (Aug 31, 2012)

Charis said:


> Oh dear...you are out in the boonies. I know of no one near by. I'm very sorry. You will need to do as best you can.
> I still maintain the injury doesn't warrant euthanasia.


LOL yes I am  I have been going out of mind trying to find someone with no luck. Even Edmonton only has one pigeon lady and she only takes the ones that can be released.

I do not want to euthanasia...but I would like a vet to look at it, maybe they can wrap it. I am scared that they are going to make me put him down


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You can easy go along the bones by putting him on your lap and simultaneously with one hand check the healthy bone and the othe hand check the other wings' bones. Go along the bones the way they are in the pic. No.1 area most likely is the injury


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great post Dima.

Look at post #10, fivepennies. You can tell them the bird is your companion pigeon.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

fivepennies said:


> LOL yes I am  I have been going out of mind trying to find someone with no luck. Even Edmonton only has one pigeon lady and she only takes the ones that can be released.
> 
> I do not want to euthanasia...but I would like a vet to look at it, maybe they can wrap it. I am scared that they are going to make me put him down


You can take him at the vet. The vet cannot force you to euthanise him. You say that since you got him and took care of him, you are considering him your pet That's what i did. 
I hope you have the cash. It cost about $100 to inspect him, but in order to see if he has a broken wing will cost you extra and you will have to pay for the anesthesia (if the pigeon doesn't stay still ; which most likely will happen)and then x-ray.

Can you also check him if he has any puctures, open cuts anywhere on his back, chest, neck.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree with Charis, I have a rescued feral called Charlie who has a damaged wing. His Right wing wont fully open, and although he can flap it & give me a hefty wingslap at times, he cant fly. Had him over a year now and it is just amazing how they adapt and learn how to get places you wouldnt dream of witout flight lol.
Having said that, it is very possible that your birds wing may heal and be useable, although meantime you would obviously have to have extreme care with a cat & dog as he would not be able to get away from them if needed, but they do make amazing pets.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Dima...it might not be that much. Generally in smaller communities the cost is less. Cost do vary so from community to community.
She can't be forced to have an x-ray either and can ask to only have the wing wrapped.

Checking for punctures and other wounds is a good idea.


----------



## fivepennies (Aug 31, 2012)

Charis said:


> Have you tried this place to get the wing wrapped?
> 
> http://www.wbsah.com


Yes, that is where I am going tomorrow. Only thing is I do not have the money for anesthesia or x-rays. I do have money for the exam and if they could just wrap it the best they can is better than just leaving it. He is running loose in my bedroom soaking up the sun and preening himself


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL...read post 16. [Our postings are just a wee bit off.]


----------



## fivepennies (Aug 31, 2012)

Dima thank you for the picture that is awesome and I will check it out.

Charis and Dima: 
He did have wounds when I found him but they were not puncture...it was almost like he was clipped by a vehicle. He broke a blood feather (maybe?)I think cause he had dried blood around the #2 in the diagram. There are some feathers missing around the #1 bones.
No tail feathers and looked like a little road rash on his back. He walks great though.

Quazar: Wow that sounds like this guy. He can flap but not fully extend the left wing like the other one. And yes I am being very carefully and bedroom door is closed at all times when I am home...when I am not home he goes in the cage that way I can ensure his saftey.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Charis said:


> Dima...it might not be that much. Generally in smaller communities the cost is less. Cost do vary so from community to community.
> She can't be forced to have an x-ray either and can ask to only have the wing wrapped.
> 
> Checking for punctures and other wounds is a good idea.


I would love him to be taken to the vet and have the wing wrapped and x-ray and pay less.
My vet said he didn't have the wing broken , just lowered because of the injury/bites/peckes on his back ..and i asked for x-ray...she said would cost me so and so. I gave up, because my bill was already too much with all prescriptions of medicine.
But she was wrong. And i called her after 3 weeks telling her i paid for inspection and didn't do a proper check up. She said he broke his wing after she inspected him
Anyways..it worthed every penny i gave. I get so much joy seeing him happy!


----------



## fivepennies (Aug 31, 2012)

Ya just a little lol I did read it though


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Flightless pigeons can make good pets. Having other pets isn't a problem. As long as he is safely in the cage when you are not there, and it isn't where the cat can get at him and reach into him, or tip over the cage, then he should be fine. Keep your door closed always when you aren't around. I have a handicapped pigeon in the house with us who is our pet, and 2 pigeons that can't fly in my loft. They use ramps to get around and seem just as happy as everyone else. In time he may bond to you. If you can't keep him, there is usually someone on here who can adopt him.


----------



## fivepennies (Aug 31, 2012)

I thank you everyone for your information. I feel so much better about his quality of life and that I am doing the right thing


----------



## fivepennies (Aug 31, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Flightless pigeons can make good pets. Having other pets isn't a problem. As long as he is safely in the cage when you are not there, and it isn't where the cat can get at him and reach into him, or tip over the cage, then he should be fine. Keep your door closed always when you aren't around. I have a handicapped pigeon in the house with us who is our pet, and 2 pigeons that can't fly in my loft. They use ramps to get around and seem just as happy as everyone else. In time he may bond to you. If you can't keep him, there is usually someone on here who can adopt him.


Jay3

Definintely being careful. It is nice to know that people do care about these birds  I will keep everyone here in mind if I am unable to keep him. Thank you


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Here is a link on imobilizing a broken wing:

http://www.pigeonchat.net/viewtopic.php?t=2115*


----------

